# Diverter Valve vs BOV 1.8t



## Panzerschreck (Jan 12, 2013)

So my 1.8t comes with a stock BOV that of course sounds like dog sh*t. However, I've been looking into diverter valves as well and I want to know which is better? I know that the DV keeps the air pressure on the turbo and the BOV does the exact opposite. Therefore...which one is better for my motor? And what company should I go with to get the best bang for my buck so to speak? Can any help me?


----------



## Lito85 (Nov 4, 2013)

Dv valves and bov valves are the same thing. They are designed to release the charge pressure when the throttle slams shut. Your stock valve is probs ripped so that's why it sounds like isht. Cheapest option is to get a 710n from your dealer or eBay. Just Don't put a vent to atmo valve on there, your car has a maf and doesn't like venting bovs.


----------



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys DV and BOV are not the same. The difference is in the routing of that unneeded/unwanted charge air. BOV means its sent to atmosphere. You would be releasing metered air and causing a temp rich condition that may or may not go unnoticed by the software. 

DV recirculates the unwanted charge pressure to the inlet side of the turbo to dissipate or re-compress depending on driver input. 


There's probably a few threads on this already so prep for flaming 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

UM.... :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Dude! A BOV and a DV ARE the same thing depending on design (there's more names for them as well... bypass valves, etc) . Most BOV's nowadays can be setup to divert instead of VTA. 

If you can find a HKS SSQ with a diversion kit buy it, buy a Forge 007/008 Diverter valve, just don't vent to atmosphere.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an HKS SSQ with diversion adapter I would probably sell if interested.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Not that it's really worth arguing but....

A BOV and a DV do the same thing, yes.

But I think venting to Atmosphere is the difference between the two, by definition. 

As in, a BOV is defined as a bypass valve that bypasses to atmosphere, and a DV is a bypass valve that bypasses into a closed system...

To the OP:
The 1.8t uses a MAF, and came with a DV from the factory. If you get a true BOV, you will be releasing metered air, and throwing off your system readings, which can possibly cause issues, but not always.

I recommend the Forge 007 DV, as they can be found pretty easily, maintained easily, and are able to upgrade with you with different internal springs.

If you don't want a piston type DV, and would prefer a diaphragm type (said to be faster, no required maintenance, but if the diaphragm goes its toast) I'd suggest the APR R1 DV, as it seems to be the most commonly used.

I never really looked into the HKS SSQ valve, but I know someone who runs it and doesn't have any issues, and he has his set to vent to atmosphere.

Can someone tell me why the HKS + DV conversion would be "better" than the 007 /008?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Next thread.. "I installed a BOV because I wanted the WOOOOOSH sound, now my TT runs like crap:banghead:"


----------



## fed0ra (Oct 24, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend the R1. I bought it as my first mod because I liked the idea of it being maintenance free and that it was supposedly "quicker" but once I got chipped it started making a honking sound at partial vacuum and 0psi. If I was ever at partial throttle and sitting between roughly 10inHg and 0psi the damn thing would honk until I let off the gas pedal. It never had a problem holding or releasing pressure and after some research I came to find that others had the same issue. Some people fixed it by relocating the DV by the TB but I decided instead to switch over to the 007 and haven't looked back. Sure I have to oil it every once in a while and after a few years I might have to rebuild it but it works better (maybe it just seems that way), sounds better, holds better and looks better than the R1. This is mostly my opinion but I would definitely recommend just getting a Forge unit :beer:.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

FWIW, the BEST DV Ive ever used is the MadMax crush modded EVO DV. Amazing how fast it is, and it will hold anything you can throw at it.

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0024


----------



## fed0ra (Oct 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> FWIW, the BEST DV Ive ever used is the MadMax crush modded EVO DV. Amazing how fast it is, and it will hold anything you can throw at it.
> 
> http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0024


Hmm...I may have to check that out. I like the forge unit but after doing some research into the MadMax one it sounds like it is a LOT faster than my forge DV. Wish I had known about this one when I replaced the R1 :banghead:.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Run the right BOV,and you want have a problem.
you dont NEED a DV you just need to run the right blow off valve.
hks whateverthe****itscalled ,forge 004 anything that is closed at idle will work fine.
make sure it has 2 pistons, or closes at idle.
my car still has a maf. still the stock ko3s on an apr tune, running a bow for YEARS now with 0 issues


----------



## GolfCL Smooth (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't forget the discontinued Forge DV-R... diaphram operated but rebuildable and tunable like the 007. Best of both worlds IMO. The MadMax is still top dog but overkill for most applications.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

stevemannn said:


> Run the right BOV,and you want have a problem.
> you dont NEED a DV you just need to run the right blow off valve.
> hks whateverthe****itscalled ,forge 004 anything that is closed at idle will work fine.
> make sure it has 2 pistons, or closes at idle.
> my car still has a maf. still the stock ko3s on an apr tune, running a bow for YEARS now with 0 issues


I agree about the at idle part. However your car does run richer and in effect slower. Have you looked at your fuel trims? I tossed the hks on (venting to atmo) for sh_ts a giggles. The car ran fine with no codes but the fuel trims changed. As soon as I removed it and tossed the R1 back on the fuel trims went back to normal and the car was noticeably quicker. That being said......MADMAX DV FTMFW:wave:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

:laugh:

The answer to this question should be at the top of the faqs. And as soon as they click on the link it goes straight to the search page.

I am surprise not one person posted one link to any of the past threads on this topic.

My answer to those that want to hear a Whoosssshhhhhhhh with a DV 
Tune
Short Intake w/ Velo stack
Madmax DV
Done!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Funny, the UK TT forum is kinda anti MM DV. Almost sounds like they are promoting the Big Forge. Im happy as hell with mine.

And yes, there should be a DV sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

I run a forge 007 backwards and now get a chirp instead of a whoosh.

I prefer the chirp.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> I run a forge 007 backwards and now get a chirp instead of a whoosh.
> 
> I prefer the chirp.


By backwards I assume you mean in "push" orientation?

I run my MM in push and get a swirl sound. I am a fan!


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Had a R1, 007, and a MM on my car. 

Buy a MadMax and NEVER look back, great DV


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

woodywoods86 said:


> By backwards I assume you mean in "push" orientation?
> 
> I run my MM in push and get a swirl sound. I am a fan!


Instead of having the port opposite the vacuum line in my TIP, I have the port on the side in my TIP and the bottom port in the other hose.

Might be a "push" orientation, but I haven't seen it referred to as such before :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Funny, the UK TT forum is kinda anti MM DV. Almost sounds like they are promoting the Big Forge. Im happy as hell with mine.
> 
> And yes, there should be a DV sticky at the top of this forum.


I'm not gonna sticky a diverter valve thread, however I will highlight something in the FAQ.

Would you please write me an updated Diverter Valve topic in the FAQ for me? I'll update the FAQ with what you consider to be the most up to date info.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

groggory said:


> I'm not gonna sticky a diverter valve thread, however I will highlight something in the FAQ.
> 
> Would you please write me an updated Diverter Valve topic in the FAQ for me? I'll update the FAQ with what you consider to be the most up to date info.


 I was only half serious about the sticky. I know this information is already available. Actually there is a link the FAQs that is label DV vs BOV. It blows my mind that people still ask this question when the info is already there.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I put a duck call on my BOV or Goose call... depends on season.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> I put a duck call on my BOV or Goose call... depends on season.


Dont laugh. I duck taped the squeaker from one of the dogs toys to my buddies BOV. It mad a loud squeaking sound and he almost crapped his pants.


----------



## BinarySoul (Apr 26, 2013)

It's deer season, now a deer call turns some ****ing heads


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

GolfCL Smooth said:


> The MadMax is still top dog *but overkill for most applications.*


Wrong. Just plain wrong. It's not only about holding boost.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> FWIW, the BEST DV Ive ever used is the MadMax crush modded EVO DV. Amazing how fast it is, and it will hold anything you can throw at it.
> 
> http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0024


It's funny - the one in this link seems to show everything but the external reference port haha...

I'm really surprised more people don't have these things.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> I agree about the at idle part. However your car does run richer and in effect slower. Have you looked at your fuel trims? I tossed the hks on (venting to atmo) for sh_ts a giggles. The car ran fine with no codes but the fuel trims changed. As soon as I removed it and tossed the R1 back on the fuel trims went back to normal and the car was noticeably quicker. That being said......MADMAX DV FTMFW:wave:


Haha YES :thumbup: /thread


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

:thumbup:


MrAkalin said:


> Had a R1, 007, and a MM on my car.
> 
> Buy a MadMax and NEVER look back, great DV


:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

FORGE FTMFW and always VTA opcorn:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

I've used the dual piston BOV and the standard push type dv IMO they both suck. the dual piston will VTA partial throttle high rpm. and the push type DV will leak boost. get a pull type DV like the Synapse Synchronic Diverter Valve. best one i have ever used. hands down.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

taverncustoms said:


> and the standard push type dv IMO they both suck.


What are you referring to here? You can mount *any* DV in both push and pull orientations...

You obviously haven't tried a MM valve yet :vampire:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

DMVDUB said:


> I put a duck call on my BOV or Goose call... depends on season.


Why do I believe this? :laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Why do I believe this? :laugh:


Probably the same reason I'm not surprised Tom got a shot of his new PSA AR15 box in the pic


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

DMVDUB said:


> Probably the same reason I'm not surprised Tom got a shot of his new PSA AR15 box in the pic


Tom has more firearms than the national guard, srs :laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Tom has more firearms than the national guard, srs :laugh:


TRU


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

DMVDUB said:


> TRU


Werd


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> Probably the same reason I'm not surprised Tom got a shot of his new PSA AR15 box in the pic





[email protected] said:


> Tom has more firearms than the national guard, srs :laugh:





DMVDUB said:


> TRU





[email protected] said:


> Werd


STR8 UP :laugh::wave:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Big_Tom said:


> STR8 UP :laugh::wave:opcorn:


Yoooooo stranger!!! :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

GolfCL Smooth said:


> Don't forget the discontinued Forge DV-R... diaphram operated but rebuildable and tunable like the 007. Best of both worlds IMO. The MadMax is still top dog but overkill for most applications.


Diaphragm valves WERE a great solution. Till Forge changed materials, and now cant keep them from rupturing. What a pain in the ass that dance was.:facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Diaphragm valves WERE a great solution. Till Forge changed materials, and now cant keep them from rupturing. What a pain in the ass that dance was.:facepalm:


wut? stop lyin... how many Forge valves have failed YOU?  Thats funny... I've never seen a ruptured Forge valve. None of the one's myself or my friends have been running have ruptured. "forge can't keep them from rupturing". that don't even sound right breh :screwy:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> wut? stop lyin... how many Forge valves have failed YOU?  Thats funny... I've never seen a ruptured Forge valve. None of the one's myself or my friends have been running have ruptured. "forge can't keep them from rupturing". that don't even sound right breh :screwy:


I think he's referring to the old diaphragm units.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

suffocatemymind said:


> I think he's referring to the old diaphragm units.


Indeed he is!

Sorry Tom, but I think you read that wrong brother!


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Indeed he is!
> 
> Sorry Tom, but I think you read that wrong brother!


:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> wut? stop lyin... how many Forge valves have failed YOU?  Thats funny... I've never seen a ruptured Forge valve. None of the one's myself or my friends have been running have ruptured. "forge can't keep them from rupturing". that don't even sound right breh :screwy:


I can dig up a few pics if I can find them. They would pop a little hole right in the center. When I called Forge in Orlando to get new diaphragms they told me that the material used for the diaphragms had changed and this might be the reason I was experiencing this. They ended up sending me a new piston operated valve that worked great.



suffocatemymind said:


> I think he's referring to the old diaphragm units.


Yes, one of the old school units. Great valve, but requires too much baby sitting.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Um multiple thread lack of search button fail

I loved my 004 dual piston bov but couldn't get it to not leak at idle due to improper small spring size diameter to properly hold plastic piston flat at idle. 
I couldn't get it to fit the small piston properly so just sold it to a guy with maf less file. 
If I ever got a gonzo maf less tune I would totally buy another one. I loved that so much


----------

